# The value of worldly wisdom



## cih1355 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is a link to a transcript of a sermon that John MacArthur preached: The Value of Worldly Wisdom  -  John MacArthur

What do you think of it? John MacArthur defines philosophy as man's wisdom. I thought philosophy could be either God's wisdom or man's wisdom depending upon your approach to philosophy. Not all philosophy is man's wisdom. For example, logic, a branch of philosophy, is not man's wisdom. Logic was not invented by man; it was discovered by man.


----------



## caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't read this yet, but tell me if I am far off in my thought that Truth is not so much discovered but revealed. God reveals to us what He wants us to know...when He wants us to know it.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree. God reveals the Truth to man.


----------

